# Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden



## pinfreund (13. Mai 2004)

moin moin 

mal ne dumme frage .
was macht ihr mit den fischen nach dem töten wenn ihr sie schon am morgen gangelt habt?


andy
 #u


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

später töten, in den setzkescher. außer köderfische, die halten paar stunden.

oder ich weiss das mir der fisch eigentlich langt, dann gleich schlachten bischen weiterangeln und dann einpacken


----------



## Pollux (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Moin pinfreund,

wenn Du die Tierchen nicht irgendwie hältern kannst (ja, ich weiss, meist verboten....) dann kommt in Frage:

in eine Kühlbox / -tasche mit ausreichend vielen Kühlakkus
oder
in ein feuchtes, frisches Tuch (am besten Baumwolle oder Leinen) wickeln und an einen schattigen Platz legen (hier kühlt die Verdunstungskälte die Beute - also immer mal wieder befeuchten)
oder
sich freuen und mit dem Fang nach Hause gehen......

Grüße

Pollux


----------



## lichtgestalt (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

hi,

also ich nehme sie gleich aus und lege sie in meine Kühlbox mit jeder menge Kühlakkus.
Hält wirklich schön frisch! 
vorher muß ich halt dann meine Brotzeit woanders hinpacken.
Schöne Grüße und immer frischen fisch....


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

was machst du mit den eingeweiden? die muss man ja auch entsorgen (nicht im wasser)


----------



## Florianangler (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Wenn ich einen Fisch direkt am Wasser schlachte (nur bei Hitze im Sommer) vergrabe ich alles was ich nicht essen will!!!ansonsten feuchtes Tuch und einwickeln in den schatten legen...


----------



## pinfreund (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Ich danke euch für die tips.

Andy


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Zügig ausnehmen und feucht und schattig lagern (möglichst natürlich auch noch gekühlt).
Vom hältern oder später töten halte ich überhaupt nichts. Finde das ausgesprochen unfair dem Lebewesen gegenüber und habe null Verständnis für solch ein Verhalten.
Der Tip mit dem Tuch ist gut.


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

quatsch wenn du nen barsch in den setzkescher tust macht das dem garnichts. beim hecht ist das wohl was anderesaber forellen sind auch noch okay


----------



## Florianangler (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Bei uns ist es verboten Salmoniden zu hältern, weil sie sehr empfindlich auf Sauerstoffmangel reagieren und im Setzkescher elend ersticken!!!


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

mir ist noch keine erstickt. die haben alle noch gezappelt bis es eins aufn deckel gab


----------



## fischkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Kühltasche dabei!


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Also Forellen zu hältern ist jawohl das *allerletzte*! Außerdem was hier quatsch ist, und was nicht entscheidest mit sicherheit nicht DU!
Zappelt noch wenns einen über den Schädel gibt?
Wenn ich dich zwei Wochen alleine und beschäftigungslos einsperre um dich danach abzuschlagen, zappelst Du auch noch aber gequält habe ich dich trotzdem oder?


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Du quälst völlig unnötig Fische (LEBEWESEN) und ziehst damit alle Angler in die Schusslinie irgendwelcher fanatischer Naturschützer. Ausserdem dürfte es wohl keine Frage sein dass Du den Fisch damit erheblichem Stress aussetzt und zwar über längere Zeit und es ist erwiesen das der Geschmack des Fleisches unter dauerhafter Stresseinwirkung leidet.


----------



## Sylverpasi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Ruhig bleiben ## Findling. Bringt nichts.


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

mir haben sie gut geschmeckt,
außerdem hab ich das nur an nem forellenpuff gemacht

wie siehts denn mit karpfensächen aus. ist doch das selbe


----------



## Bäcköring (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Na da geht der Findling aber ab wie ne Rakete  

Hat meiner Meinung nach aber auch nicht so unrecht damit...
Wenn man einen Fisch fängt und ihn verwerten will, sollte man ihn gleich abschlagen und ihn nicht noch Längerem Stress aussetzen weil man zu faul ist eine Kühltasche zu schleppen.
Und wenn man ihn nicht haben will... die Dinger sind ja so rutschig...


----------



## NorbertF (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Manche Menschen sind einfach zu gut für diese Welt. Mehr fällt mir dazu nicht ein.


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

@ Sylverpasi so sieht's wohl aus!

@ NorbertF ....und andere nicht gut genug !?


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Sorry aber ich hatte heute keinen guten Tag und hab etwas übertrieben reagiert. Meine Meinung steht aber trotzdem. Von Karpfen habe ich keine Ahnung und die angespr. Säcke kenne ich nicht aber ein Karpfen ist viel weniger empfindlich als eine Forelle.


----------



## ollidi (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Ausnehmen und in ein feuchtes Tuch oder Kühltasche. An unserem Teich haben wir den Vorteil, daß wir im Vereinsheim einen Külschrank haben. Der kann für Fische zum Lagern genutzt werden.


----------



## NorbertF (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> @ NorbertF ....und andere nicht gut genug !?



Jo ich vermutlich nach Deinen Standards. Meinetwegen.
Kann mich trotzdem nicht aufregen wenn einer ne Forelle hältert. Gibt so viele wirklich schlimme Dinge auf der Welt wo man sich enagagieren kann, da muss man nicht ausflippen wenn einer ne Forelle im Setzkescher hat.
Aber jeder nach seinem gusto, wenns Dir nicht zu blöd ist, dann reg Dich ruhig drüber auf. 
Von allen Fischen die täglich "umgebracht und gequält" werden hat es die von nem deutschen angler gefangene wahrscheinlich am besten erwischt. (Fabrikschiff, Bären, andere Länder andere Sitten, Kormorane Bisse etc. etc.). Es sind "nur" Fische. 
So wie Du Dich aufregst könnte man meinen er hat ein Kind ersäuft.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Ach so!
Weil es noch schlimmeres gibt brauch ich mich darum nicht zu kümmern! oder was?
Mein Gott das nenn ich 'ne gesunde Einstellung!
Dann brauch ich mich also nicht über die folternden Amis aufregen weil bei den Briten unschuldige irakische Kinder einfach erschossen werden. Ist ja noch schlimmer gell ?!? Und nicht über Leute die ihren Müll einfach über Bord werfen, denn anderswo laufen ganze Öltanker aus.
MENSCH GEIL! Wenn ich es mir recht überlege brauche ich mich dann über garnichts mehr aufregen weil es immer noch schlimmer geht!
Soll das wirklich Dein Argument sein?

Dem Herren sei Dank dass das nicht jeder so sieht wie Du!


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Naja Jungs jetzt bleibt mal locker, 
Forellen hältern kann ich mit meinem Gewissen auch nicht vereinbaren, dennoch muss ich Norbert einerseits Recht geben, die Fische die von deutschen Anglern gefangen werden habens bestimmt nicht am schlechtesten! 
Wenn man etwas ändern will sollte man am Besten bei sich selbst anfangen ! 
Und auch "kleine" Dinge verdienen Beachtung, man muss sich nur die Frage stellen ob es sich lohnt sich darüber so stark aufzuregen! Denn wenn man sich über alles aufregen müsste was nicht in Ordnung ist hätte man eine ganze Menge zu tun ! Doch gerade weil wir Angler sind, hat solch ein Thema irgendwie besondere Relevanz verdient ! 
Naja, irgendwie kann ich euch beide gut verstehen!


----------



## Lynx (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Also nichts gegen eine gesunde Streitkultur.
Wenn man aber vom landen eines Fisches bis zum Irakkrieg kommt stimmt was nicht.
Besinnt Euch bitte wieder aufs ursprüngliche Thema.   #6


----------



## NorbertF (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*



			
				Lynx schrieb:
			
		

> Also nichts gegen eine gesunde Streitkultur.
> Wenn man aber vom landen eines Fisches bis zum Irakkrieg kommt stimmt was nicht.
> Besinnt Euch bitte wieder aufs ursprüngliche Thema.   #6



Was heisst hier besinnt EUCH? Alle ausser einem reden nur vom Fische hältern.

@Findling: genau. Dann brauchst Du Dich über nichts aufregen. Ist viel gesünder für den Blutdruck 
Ich zB rege mich auch grad nicht auf, ich lach vielmehr.

Gruss
Norbert


----------



## Gumumuh (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Moin zusammen! 

Hier ist ja richtig Stimmung!! Dann werd ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu geben...

Also ich schließ mich dem Aalkopf und Norbert an!
Natürlich macht man das nicht mit nem großen Hecht, aber wenn man ab und zu mal ein oder zwei Barsche in einen Setzkescher packt, find ich das nicht tragisch! Die lässt man da ja auch nicht eine Woche drin. 

Natürlich muss man Fische nicht unbedingt quälen, und ich geb dem Findling ja recht, dass es auch Lebewesen sind, aber meint ihr ernsthaft, dass die dann mit Sauerstoffmangel zu käpfen haben?! 
Wie schon gesagt, ich find die Meinung von Aalkopf absolut vertretbar! 

Vielleicht gibts ja noch andere, die hier was zu sagen! Würd mich mal interessieren!

Ich muss weg! (Maiwoche in Osnabrück!!)

Gruß,
Gumumuh!


----------



## aalkopf (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

mein ich auch. wenn der setzkescher groß genug ist und sauerstoff ist relativ gleich im wasser verteilt. Bei brassen sagt ja auch keiner was und ich glaube die werden teils größer als forellen.
oder der karpfensack. das finde ich nicht ganz in ordnung, vorallem wenns über paar tage geht


----------



## NorbertF (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Im Übrigen habe ich nicht mal nen Setzkescher, also ich hältere selbst überhaupt keine Fische. Entweder lasse ich sie wieder frei oder ich packe sie in die Kühltruhe (tot natürlich). Wollte das nur mal noch klarstellen.
Aber ich rege mich über niemanden auf der einen Setzkescher verwendet wenn er die Fische dann mitnimmt und den Setzkescher "ordentlich" benutzt, also geeigneter Kescher und geeigneter Platz im Wasser.

gruss
Norbert


----------



## Fxndlxng (13. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Also es ist zwar eigentlich nur schwer zu rechtfertigen, aber wenn jemand seine Rotaugen, Brassen, sonstige Weißfische hältert dann regt mich das ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nicht auf. Bei Raubfischen aber schon und speziell bei Salmoniden erst recht. Ich habe mir auch schon eine handvoll Rotaugen aus dam Gartenteich gefangen und bin damit zum Hechtangeln gefahren. Normal -wer tut das nicht? 
Aber jeder weiß das Salmoniden recht empfindliche Fische sind und viel Sauerstoff brauchen. Ich für meinen Teil bin fest davon überzeugt dass eine Forelle "stärker beim hältern leidet, als ein Weißfisch." Abgesehen davon weiß ich nicht was Ihr für Brassen etc. fangt aber Forellen können ziemlich groß werden.

Um aber vom Irakkrieg weg zu kommen ( :q  sorry nochmal  #t ) und sich wieder auf das Thema zu besinnen:
Ich kann kein Problem darin erkennen einen Fisch abzuschlagen und so unterzubringen, dass er sich für sagen wir mal 6-7 Std problemlos hält.
Im Sommer wie im Winter. Wenn ich zum angeln fahre, dann bin ich meist sehr früh an Ort und Stelle und fische dann den ganzen Tag, da ich leider nicht mehr allzu oft dazu komme. Ich kenne das Problem also und wenn ich noch einen Tip geben darf, Fisch wie gesagt ausnehmen und an einer schattigen Stelle mit einem Band (z.B. Backing) gesichert ins Wasser hängen.
Aber bitte ohne Plastiktüte  :q


----------



## pinfreund (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

danke euch nochmals für die tipps.
ich werde mir eine kühltasche kaufen und sie mitnehmen an den fluss.
werde es am wochenende mal wieder versuchen mit dem angeln.

also nochmals dank für die tipps und die diskussion.

andy


----------



## sunteam (14. Mai 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*

Moin, moin

Ich habe auch schon mal meine Forellen im Setzkescher gehalten, irgendwie fand ich das aber auch nicht richtig gut.
Dann kam das mit dem Tuch, die Lösung ist gut, aber im Sommer darft man das auch nicht übertreiben.
Heute ist die Kühltasche im Einsatz, aber ohne Kühlelemente, die halten nicht lange genug. Wir nehmen immer eine große Tupperbox (je nach größe der Kühlbox), voll mit Wasser und dann 2 Tage in den Gefrierschrank. Schon hast Du einen großen Eisblock und der hält bis zu zwei Tage (fast).
Ist man mit mehreren Leuten oder länger unterwegs, nicht vergessen, die Kälte bis zum Einsatz bündeln, auch so hat man länger was davon.

Gruß Ronald vom sunteam


----------



## scarred (16. September 2004)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*



			
				aalkopf schrieb:
			
		

> später töten, in den setzkescher. außer köderfische, die halten paar stunden.
> 
> oder ich weiss das mir der fisch eigentlich langt, dann gleich schlachten bischen weiterangeln und dann einpacken


1. z.b. in BW sind setzkesche verboten 

2.du kannst sie töten und dann in eine kühl tasche legen oder töten in einde sack mit kaltem wasser füllen undalle stunde das wasser wechseln


----------



## enschroi (29. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Was macht ihr mit den Fischen nach dem anlanden*



			
				aalkopf schrieb:
			
		

> später töten, in den setzkescher. außer köderfische, die halten paar stunden.
> 
> köderfische: warum sollten die sich denn länger halten herr aalkopf?


----------

